

Pixels don't matter - aaronpk
http://pdx.esri.com/blog/2013/10/21/pixels-dont-matter/

======
leofseige
When describing how you'd like raster art to display, you can use the
"Density-independent pixel (dp)" unit described here:
[http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/screens_support...](http://developer.android.com/guide/practices/screens_support.html)

Thanks for taking the time to share this. I'd like to hear more about why your
devs actually _need_ pixel units specified, instead of implementing a scalable
interface based on percentages.

You've done this with the "13.75%" left and right margins -- why not do this
for most elements as well (eg, GO button is 14% screen height -- abbrv. as
'sh:14').

------
nikolaswise
The DP is the right direction to go, same with the XCode 'point'. I think both
still need to be conceptually separated form Pixels further. As for going
entirely relative, There are some things that need to be solidified - mainly
type treatments - as well as the elements that surround those elements - like
padding, margin, and measure.

------
themrdarknezz
Well they sorta do. Couldnt read the article because it was only designed for
desktop.

------
j_s
They do when they're #f24613 -- my eyes!

